# Post funny pics/cartoons



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

:lol


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I know I posted this one before, but I love it so much, I just had to do it again. :lol :banana


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

:lol








:lol








awwee hehe


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## by-mys3lf (Dec 1, 2005)

eyeguess said:


>


lol










lol i couldnt stop laughing when i sawl these :lol


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

It reads:

Pet Cemetery
Dog Park
Archery Range


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

I found that on accident googling for a picture of a kangaroo ... go figure :lol


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I really think this picture is funny, though I don't know why...


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I've posted this like.. 85646894 times. but, it's worthy.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I used to know a duck like that. Her name was Madame Pompadour.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Flu102 said:


>


Perfect for SAS... hehehe


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

Molten, that Star Wars pic is awesome! is that a manip of one of the old posters or was it done by scratch!? wow!

reminds me of a pic I saw of the infamous "Ruby shoots Oswald" black & white that was p-shopped to look like they were giving a rock concert.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

bluemonday said:


>


:lol OW


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Power, 
Black
Color Rubber "We are all brack people"

What is that? :con


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

dsmki84 said:


> Power,
> Black
> Color Rubber "We are all brack people"
> 
> What is that? :con


I think that they are condoms marked to people of African descent.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

http://stereotypist.livejournal.com/40160.html


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

archaic said:


> http://stereotypist.livejournal.com/40160.html


 :lol that's hilarious, especially when he thought he was a bear :lol


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think it's possible for me to look at the following picture and not laugh. Although my sense of humor can be off from time to time:


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^ I saw this picture somewhere before. I thought it was funny too, but I don't know why. :con


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> I don't think it's possible for me to look at the following picture and not laugh. Although my sense of humor can be off from time to time:


 :lol ..... hair inspired by the gotti brothers.. cute though


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

that guy on the right.... looks like a devil himself made it to the party... :cig


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Ain't she beautiful? :mushy


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

idealist77 said:


> Awww, how romantic.


hahaha, i love the perry bible fellowship comic strips.


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------

